# French Horn notation pairs: 1/3 and and 2/4?



## Matt Riley (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi -

Is it really necessary to notate the French horns this way in a score?


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Matt,

There is no strict right or wrong on this topic these days. I prefer 1/3, 2/4 but that's mostly because I'm a fussy traditionalist! In real life, it depends on the orchestra you're writing for - are they expecting to be seated high/low, high/low or high/high, low/low? Both are used, although the former is more traditional (and therefore more common in my experience).

Please see this excellent article for all the detail you could desire! http://orchestrationonline.com/scoring/horn-wars-scoring-12-34-vs-13-24/


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 1, 2016)

Matt Hawken said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> There is no strict right or wrong on this topic these days. I prefer 1/3, 2/4 but that's mostly because I'm a fussy traditionalist! In real life, it depends on the orchestra you're writing for - are they expecting to be seated high/low, high/low or high/high, low/low? Both are used, although the former is more traditional (and therefore more common in my experience).
> 
> Please see this excellent article for all the detail you could desire! http://orchestrationonline.com/scoring/horn-wars-scoring-12-34-vs-13-24/


Thanks! Great article!


----------



## snattack (Jan 30, 2016)

I use 1/2 3/4 staves, but the chords divided 1 3 2 4. Basically that means I do the job of dividing who plays what.

It's just what I've always done.

Haven't read the article yet, just a comment.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 30, 2016)

If you do it the wrong way, you go to Hell. No questions asked.


----------



## ag75 (Jan 31, 2016)

You should write to what orchestras are used to. If horn players are use to this configuration why change it?


----------

